# Henry is in love with Spuds McKenzie



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Long time lurker...finally starting to post.

Anyway, I took Henry to the dog park last weekend for the first time and what a ball he had playing with all the other dogs, playing ball, frisbee, and best of all going for his first swim UNTIL....enters Spuds McKenzie into the park. I was immediately enamored with her, well apparently, so was Henry. He proceeded to hump her and kept coming for her every chance he got. I had to move him to another part of the park. Thank goodness she was fixed. I was mortified, shocked, embarrassed and laughing all at the same time. :roflmao::sorry: Luckily Lola, a.k.a. Spud's McKenzie's mom was pretty cool about it. Lordy, Henry. Never a dull moment! I see neutering in your future, Henry.

On a side note: I had to laugh, Henry stood at the edge of the pond for the longest time, before he jumped in. I swear I could hear him saying, "I think I can." "I think I can." :lol:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like he had a great day at the dog park. If you've been around adolescent puppies for long you don't get too excited with puppy humping. When mine do I just tell them "OFF" and continue as if nothing happened. It is very common thing and not sexual.


----------

